# How to add USB to Bowes Player



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

I have an older Bowes CD/Radio player. It does not have a USB input port on it. I also have a USB flash drive with MP3 music files on it. I would like to play my music files that are on the flash drive on my Bowes player. How do I do that? My bowes player does have right and left stereo audio input ports on it. What equipment do I need to make this work?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Bose?

You will need to move the music files, likely to a CD. If the player supports mp3, you can simply copy the files onto CD (as data in mp3 format). If it does not, then you will need to create audio CDs.


----------

